# Nick and Lones Second Annual Hammer Challenge



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Can we get a non framer category for the people that have never had to pound a thousand nails a day? You know a paper contractor class.
> 
> Cole


We can do that. We'll call it the "Valiant Effort" class.:thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't express this enough. This challenge is meant to promote camaraderie among the CT community. Let's keep it fun for all.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Links have been added from last years fun in my OP. Fun times right there.:thumbup::clap::thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Just wanted to get the ball rolling on this. Nick and I will be working together in the next couple of weeks to put together the rules. This year will offer several catagories and the top vote getters in each category will be entered in the Second Annual Super Poll.
> 
> We had a lot of fun with this last time and that's the key word, fun. The top vote getters will enjoy bragging rights and the winner of the Super Poll will be Hammer King for a year.:laughing:
> 
> ...


I thought you guys were working on getting this together a few months back...:whistling

Nevermind, slow season just started, I get it.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I thought you guys were working on getting this together a few months back...:whistling
> 
> Nevermind, slow season just started, I get it.


Yeah, this time of year is tough on a lot of us. Closing out books, holidays, blah, blah, blah. Besides, it wouldn't be annual if it was done in the same year.:laughing:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

KentWhitten said:


> My daughter is gonna kick everyone's azz.





loneframer said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> I'm thinking several categories. Any input?
> 
> I'd really like to do a category for youngsters as well, to be voted on independently.


I was thinking a kid category would be a nice addition, but it seems you beat me to it. 



Cole82 said:


> Can we get a non framer category for the people that have never had to pound a thousand nails a day? You know a paper contractor class.


Or us trimmers that use little nails?

I'm in this year, last year I was just a spectator, too busy trying to start the business.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Time to buy some nails.:clap:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

KentWhitten said:


> I'm digging out my 29 oz. Vaughan rig axe and am challenging ANYONE with a titanium in the performance category.


I know you will beat me. There is no denying that. I was never part of the generation that hand banged all day. Like I have mentioned before on here, I do quite a bit when we are roof framing. But I haven't had the time to develop any real form of rhythm, just bang away until they go in.. :laughing:

I can feel a difference between my 15 oz TI and my 22 oz Estwing and my 28 oz Craftsman. The Craftsman, I just find too big and bulky to do any nail banging. I use that for demo. I only use the Estwing now, if my pouches are in the work van, and I need to bang a few nails in.

I know... p!$$ poor excuse for a framer... :laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Brutus - you have to enter man. Make a video. It's a riot. I did one last year and still laugh at myself.

I got beat by lots of guys.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

katoman said:


> Brutus - you have to enter man. Make a video. It's a riot. I did one last year and still laugh at myself.
> 
> I got beat by lots of guys.


I made 3 last year! :laughing:

stiletto into spruce
estwing into spruce
and stiletto into paralam


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

katoman said:


> Brutus - you have to enter man. Make a video. It's a riot. I did one last year and still laugh at myself.
> 
> I got beat by lots of guys.





Brutus said:


> I made 3 last year! :laughing:
> 
> stiletto into spruce
> estwing into spruce
> and stiletto into paralam


Ya, geez, are you even gonna remember where your hammer is this year?:wheelchair:


















:laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

It get's worse every year. If it were'nt for my gps I probably wouldn't even get home some days.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

I dunno if you all have seen this

and embedding videos isn't on my resume' yet

hammer juggling


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Mr Latone said:


> I dunno if you all have seen this
> 
> and embedding videos isn't on my resume' yet
> 
> hammer juggling







:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Mr Latone said:


> I dunno if you all have seen this


Possibly... :whistling :laughing:



Tinstaafl said:


> I wasn't going to say anything, but this was me before I came to America. :shifty:


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

i only crawl out from under my rock once and a while............


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Just wait for my video. It may not win, but it will be the best!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I wanna see someone drive a nail with the bucket of an excavator.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Brutus said:


> I wanna see someone drive a nail with the bucket of an excavator.


Game on!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

tgeb said:


> Game on!


I will hold you to that!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:wallbash:Oh no:wallbash:not this uploading video crap again:blink:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

i think we should make it rules that everyone must use COMMONS or atleast have categories.
Last year guys used sinkers. and in Canada we don't have them and our commons don't go in nearly as easy.

So it gave the americans the upper hand.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> i think we should make it rules that everyone must use COMMONS or atleast have categories.
> Last year guys used sinkers. and in Canada we don't have them and our commons don't go in nearly as easy.
> 
> So it gave the americans the upper hand.


Yeah I noticed that too.

I used hot dipped galvanized 16d sinker last year into Douglas fur 2x4's. I'm not a framer so I struggled with it to say the least. 

Cole


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> Yeah I noticed that too.
> 
> I used hot dipped galvanized 16d sinker last year into Douglas fur 2x4's. I'm not a framer so I struggled with it to say the least.
> 
> Cole


I've never used anything but hot dipped galvis 16d:blink::blink:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> i think we should make it rules that everyone must use COMMONS or atleast have categories.
> Last year guys used sinkers. and in Canada we don't have them and our commons don't go in nearly as easy.
> 
> So it gave the americans the upper hand.



Concentrate on a smooth stroke and let your hammer do the driving. Don't worry about the hardware.:no:

Maybe you guys in the frozen north should thaw your boards out first :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> I used hot dipped galvanized 16d sinker last year into Douglas fur 2x4's. I'm not a framer so I struggled with it to say the least.


Here ya go Cole, your very own category. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

no kidding, back in jan when brutus and myself made our videos it was the coldest day of the year. didnt help that i couldnt kneel yet do to having knee surgery about 3 weeks before


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Here ya go Cole, your very own category. :thumbsup:


Thats funny!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Here ya go Cole, your very own category. :thumbsup:


Perfect!

I'll do the best I can, this year I think I will stand up and maybe do it outside. I should go practice :sad: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Frozen wood is so easy to pound nails into. Pre lubed. 

You guys really have no sinkers up there?

I'm with Riz, it's just for fun. I may go find some "special" nails.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

KentWhitten said:


> Frozen wood is so easy to pound nails into. Pre lubed.
> 
> You guys really have no sinkers up there?
> 
> I'm with Riz, it's just for fun. I may go find some "special" nails.


Nope, went into one of the local yards, and asked... they didn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Brutus said:


> Nope, went into one of the local yards, and asked... they didn't know what I was talking about.


Its probably the same nail with different names.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Its probably the same nail with different names.


nope. coated nails or anything . none of those nails are uphere.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> nope. coated nails or anything . none of those nails are uphere.


Wonder why. Thats what you should do nick. You could be the supplier of coated nails to all of canada. $$$$$


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Wonder why. Thats what you should do nick. You could be the supplier of coated nails to all of canada. $$$$$


We're still in the "dark" ages here, man. Some places don't even allow stores to open on Sundays.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Brutus said:


> We're still in the "dark" ages here, man. Some places don't even allow stores to open on Sundays.


So when are the rules to the contest being posted?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> So when are the rules to the contest being posted?


I'll need to discuss this with Nick over the next couple weeks. Any and all recommendations are welcome here for consideration.

This thread will serve as a comment box so please post any concerns or questions here.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

loneframer said:


> I'll need to discuss this with Nick over the next couple weeks. Any and all recommendations are welcome here for consideration.
> 
> This thread will serve as a comment box so please post any concerns or questions here.


I think a category on driving nails without hammers should be in there.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Brutus said:


> I think a category on driving nails without hammers should be in there.


That will be in the "Alternative Lifestyles" category.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Here Brutus can drive this one with out a hammer:laughing:


----------

